# Air Conditioning not working ?



## XiliX (Jun 30, 2022)

I work a store in Southern California. It's been really hot here that last week or so, but it seems the AC in the store hasn't adjusted. I work in a 2 story store and while the 1st floor is very warm, the 2nd floor is downright miserable.  

It's been this way for about a week. Management is well aware as we get several comments per day from guests.

Is this happening at your store ? Just trying to figure out if it's a repair issue or a "value engineering" (cost-saving) issue.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 30, 2022)

Your heating and AC are controlled in Minneapolis  at target hq... sadly this is a common thing.  Enjoy your freezer.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 30, 2022)

How horrible to be at your store.. It's unhealthy.   I work on a single level story store in North Calif. (it was 108 last Mon) and there's very little air circulation when at the register because of the plexiglass walls around us from Covid.   But customers do complain too.  I've mentioned it to an ETL and I was told that Minneapolis was in charge of our A/C controls....  not hesitating I said, "you actually believe that lie?   I'm sure that's what you were told by upper management but that can't be true."  So it's not going beyond my Team Leader.   

I've told my guests that I would like to find someone above me so they could tell them themselves or go to the email address on the receipt to mention it.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 30, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Your heating and AC are controlled in Minneapolis  at target hq... sadly this is a common thing.  Enjoy your freezer.


Now are you saying the Minneapolis says how cool or hot to keep the stores??  or they have the switch to actually turn the A/C on or off because they are in-tune with the entire US weather happenings? I would think if there was an A/C issue in the store that the local store would have control to turning it on or off so that repairs can be made to it.

Maybe that's not so far fetch...  our intercom had been down for about 2 months and since I close it was something else trying to get the guests to the registers....


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 30, 2022)

He77CAT said:


> Now are you saying the Minneapolis says how cool or hot to keep the stores??  or they have the switch to actually turn the A/C on or off because they are in-tune with the entire US weather happenings? I would think if there was an A/C issue in the store that the local store would have control to turning it on or off so that repairs can be made to it.
> 
> Maybe that's not so far fetch...  our intercom had been down for about 2 months and since I close it was something else trying to get the guests to the registers....



Yes, Spot says what temperature every store should be.
It's about money.
If they let everyone play with the temperature control there would be no consistency in heating and air.
So the settings are decided by Spot from market factors like what will keep people shopping the longest and how much can we save by doing fuck all for the employees.
Can it be changed at the building level?
Sure, put a hot pad on the thermostat and the air will come on eventually.
But don't do it too often because the, I don't know what they are called these days, maintenance TM is going to get a call.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 30, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Yes, Spot says what temperature every store should be.
> It's about money.
> If they let everyone play with the temperature control there would be no consistency in heating and air.
> So the settings are decided by Spot from market factors like what will keep people shopping the longest and how much can we save by doing fuck all for the employees.
> ...


I do agree there should be some sort of control, but at some management level WITHIN the store.   There has been an uptick of covid cases in our store so many are wearing masks and I can see their faces are red and a couple are older and I'm scared for them.  And there are times that I make a fan out of something to fan myself off...lol  --


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 30, 2022)

I lived in my freezers when spot would cut our ac at 8pm in the middle of a summer heat wave.... some very toasty deliriously  nights trying to close


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jun 30, 2022)

XiliX said:


> I work a store in Southern California. It's been really hot here that last week or so, but it seems the AC in the store hasn't adjusted. I work in a 2 story store and while the 1st floor is very warm, the 2nd floor is downright miserable.
> 
> It's been this way for about a week. Management is well aware as we get several comments per day from guests.
> 
> Is this happening at your store ? Just trying to figure out if it's a repair issue or a "value engineering" (cost-saving) issue.


Have you ever talked to your PML?  Go ask them to see web control on their iPad.  They can tell you the temperature and if the AC is on in any area of the store.  They are to be checking this daily for temperatures and reporting/fixing every issue.

All stores suffer through the heat, when it gets into the high 80s/90s outside it is extremely hard to keep the store at 72 degrees.  I imagine it is even harder on a 2 story building.  The store is supposed to be comfortable for the guests and Target doesn't account for you being hot from physical activity.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 30, 2022)

Find your thermostats and wrap them in pallet wrap.

If it isn't broken it *will* turn on.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 30, 2022)

I will do what I have to to cool down if it gets too hot - drinking cold water, taking a slow stroll through the freezer section, and definitely slowing down my work production. Extra breaks aren't off the table either. Listen to your body and don't push yourself too hard.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 30, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I will do what I have to to cool down if it gets too hot - drinking cold water, taking a slow stroll through the freezer section, and definitely slowing down my work production. Extra breaks aren't off the table either. Listen to your body and don't push yourself too hard.


I lived in the freezer with my zebra and would pop out when someone hit the button to summon me.


----------



## He77CAT (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm a closer at the registers and many nights if I step into the cooler there isn't another person at the registers.  But happygoth you're right, selfcare is very important.   This past week and a half there has been a mid-90's day the rest were over 100 and when it was cooling down and walking out to the car after closing, there was very little difference from outside to inside...  maybe I just need to pick a-up a thermostat and keep it with me at all times...  wouldn't that be funny, hanging it around my neck I'd be the new Flavor Flav.


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 30, 2022)

He77CAT said:


> Now are you saying the Minneapolis says how cool or hot to keep the stores??  or they have the switch to actually turn the A/C on or off because they are in-tune with the entire US weather happenings? I would think if there was an A/C issue in the store that the local store would have control to turning it on or off so that repairs can be made to it.
> 
> Maybe that's not so far fetch...  our intercom had been down for about 2 months and since I close it was something else trying to get the guests to the registers....


Minnesota controls heat and a/c.  Not in Cali, but it's been hot where we are and there is definitely no air movement prior to store opening and it's warm enough in our store that tm's have suffered from heat exhaustion.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 30, 2022)

I feel incredibly lucky.  Today, I walked outside to warm up.  I do tend to be the one who gets cold, but nobody else is complaining about the heat either.  Maybe someone here wrapped the thermostat.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2022)

The AC units for the breakroom, offices on one side & FA/SB went out & the PML is waiting for the vendor to submit their recommendations (some will need replacing no doubt).
They put portable blowers in the breakroom & offices but FA/SB don't have the room so we take turns in the freezer. 
Never have seen it so organized; there's even room for the bodi........ah.........extra _freight._

*dashes off to refill degreaser bottles*


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 1, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Minnesota controls heat and a/c.  Not in Cali, but it's been hot where we are and there is definitely no air movement prior to store opening and it's warm enough in our store that tm's have suffered from heat exhaustion.


I had heat exaustion in the 110 degree days...  that was fuuuuuuun...


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 1, 2022)

like I always say, everything works 24/7 when you have 80 billion dollars, unless you don't want it to...hint hint HINT


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 1, 2022)

When guests would complain to me about how hot the store was I'd tell them to call the corporate number. A few days later, miraculously, the AC would be on and it would be amazing. 2 days after that it'd be hot as hell again. But at least we got about 2 days of glory lol


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 1, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> When guests would complain to me about how hot the store was I'd tell them to call the corporate number. A few days later, miraculously, the AC would be on and it would be amazing. 2 days after that it'd be hot as hell again. But at least we got about 2 days of glory lol


Yuuuup i always tell them to fill out the survey and call the number to report how the warmth of the store prevented them from wanting to shop there.


----------



## Yaz Pistasio (Jan 3, 2023)

BurgerBob said:


> Your heating and AC are controlled in Minneapolis  at target hq... sadly this is a common thing.  Enjoy your freezer.


i seriously thought someone was joking when i herd that! that’s really a thing?


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 4, 2023)

Yaz Pistasio said:


> i seriously thought someone was joking when i herd that! that’s really a thing?


Yes.  Also the reason we wear jackets at our front end in the winter


----------



## animalcrossing (Jan 4, 2023)

I just find that so terrible. We shouldn't have to CALL SOMEONE to change the thermostat in the store and should just be able to change it ourselves (radical stuff I know). I recently experienced the opposite problem; absolutely frigid temperatures in our store that were not addressed for almost a week. Gotta love corporate greed!


----------



## SugarSugar (Jan 5, 2023)

It took a remodel to actually fix an AC!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 5, 2023)

animalcrossing said:


> I just find that so terrible. We shouldn't have to CALL SOMEONE to change the thermostat in the store and should just be able to change it ourselves (radical stuff I know). I recently experienced the opposite problem; absolutely frigid temperatures in our store that were not addressed for almost a week. Gotta love corporate greed!


They won’t change it for you. You’re stuck with what they put it at.


----------



## employee 626 (Jan 5, 2023)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> They won’t change it for you. You’re stuck with what they put it at.


Put heat on the sensors to make the AC cooler and cold to make the heat hotter


----------



## XiliX (Jun 30, 2022)

I work a store in Southern California. It's been really hot here that last week or so, but it seems the AC in the store hasn't adjusted. I work in a 2 story store and while the 1st floor is very warm, the 2nd floor is downright miserable.  

It's been this way for about a week. Management is well aware as we get several comments per day from guests.

Is this happening at your store ? Just trying to figure out if it's a repair issue or a "value engineering" (cost-saving) issue.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 6, 2023)

employee 626 said:


> Put heat on the sensors to make the AC cooler and cold to make the heat hotter


Spot knows that trick already.


----------



## animalcrossing (Jan 6, 2023)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> They won’t change it for you. You’re stuck with what they put it at.


Learned that one the hard way. HR kept telling us that it was some boiler problem but none of us believed that


----------

